# DSD with ATV



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any pictures of there setup. And what size trailer for about 5-7 dozen goose decoys with 4 wheeler.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

We use a 6-12 wedge nose and we have a fourwheeler, blinds, 350 fullbodys and about 120 silosocks. That's what we can 
fit in our trailer, hope that helps.


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

If you are talking about DSD Honkers, a 6 X 12 would be fine...don"t know if I would go any smaller.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

DesertWings said:


> If you are talking about DSD Honkers, a 6 X 12 would be fine...don"t know if I would go any smaller.


Yea, all of the fullbodys in my trailer are GHG snows and blues which are smaller than DSD Honkers.


----------



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty happy with the trailer (6x12 cone nose). I'm going to go with one large bag for fullbodies which will sit in front of side door and in front of 4 wheeler. I have 7 doz now in 12 slot bags and need more room. Picking up another 100 dekes soon so plan on scrapping slotted bags. The sleds are on the rack above 4 wheeler so I take out 4 wheeler and blinds, remove sleds, pull out monster seed bag of full bodies, link both sleds together with rope, throw in the couple bags of silo's, drive out to field, come back for blinds, guns, ecaller, bags, misc...Holy crap. I need a bigger trailer


----------

